# Ran across these



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2013)

Told they are poplar. ????


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 2, 2013)

I just lost my tulip tree (yellow poplar) a couple of weeks in the tornado. I cut it up and milled it. The bark on your wood looks just like what I cut up. Looks like you have some spalt going on toward the center. The one I milled has white wood with beautiful brown in the very center. Maybe yours does too. Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2013)

If that is tulip poplar it is a good secondary wood for cabinets, drawers, dividers in dressers, etc. The green streaking in it is common, and as mentioned it can have brown to almost black streaking as well. Takes paint and stain well. Widely used for architectural moldings as it will hold a crisp detail. Definitely worth milling up, imo.


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 2, 2013)

I learned from a guy that did finishing for furniture companies in NC that they use different stains to make poplar mimic different woods. The right stain and it is pretty darn close to Mahogany believe it or not.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2013)

I turned a piece of this that I actually cut off a couple of months ago. Had some heavy spalting on that piece but it has yellow, green , and purple colors. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2013)

Pictures please... Chuck


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I turned a piece of this that I actually cut off a couple of months ago. Had some heavy spalting on that piece but it has yellow, green , and purple colors.
> Tony



In that case it is almost certainly tulip poplar (aka yellow poplar). See the "rainbow" poplar part of the "poplar" page on my site to confirm.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 12, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I turned a piece of this that I actually cut off a couple of months ago. Had some heavy spalting on that piece but it has yellow, green , and purple colors.
> Tony


 
No pictures means it didn't happen. Right?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> No pictures means it didn't happen. Right?


No pictures means I haven't taken them yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 12, 2013)

I like that. Poplar is awesome to turn. And all colors of the rainbow. Well done. The end grain can be a problem sometimes.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)

Had to get wife to send me pictures. Got to love her for trying


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful wood! Great job on the turning! Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Tclem (Dec 16, 2013)

It sure is beautiful. I usually get all my wood for free but I had to pay $100 for all these logs. But I guess if I had one on my place ide slice it up too
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

